# What Braid & Color



## J_Wigg (Dec 6, 2012)

Does it matter for surf fishing?? green/yellow? And I was thinking of using powerpro.. Any suggestions?? I have a Penn BTL 5000, and wanted to give braid a try!


----------



## 07 Fatboy (Jul 10, 2013)

Run a search.....this was discussed in depth about a week ago.


----------



## 07 Fatboy (Jul 10, 2013)

This may help: 

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/best-braid-color-general-inshore-use-170665/


----------



## 07 Fatboy (Jul 10, 2013)

And one more that may be of assistance:

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/mono-question-168602/


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

J_Wigg said:


> Does it matter for surf fishing?? green/yellow? And I was thinking of using powerpro.. Any suggestions?? I have a Penn BTL 5000, and wanted to give braid a try!


Only issue with braid is when you get hung up on something. It becomes a real tasks just to break the line. Because it does not snap easy. 

But you can put a lot more braid on a reel than mono


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

you will be surprised how much farther you can cast with braided line.


----------

